# Mutates from Disney's Gargoyles



## Lucedo (Jul 19, 2007)

Does anyone remember the old Disney Cartoon, Gargoyles.

There is a race of winged felines that were once human. There are four of them (three male and one female). There is Talon (black panther), Maggie the Cat (aka Maggie Reed, a lion), Fang (cougar), and Claw (Tiger). I say that Maggie is hot for a Mutate ! I even did a fan art of her.

More info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mutate_%28Gargoyles%29


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 19, 2007)

Holy crap. I didn't think anyone remembered the Mutates.

Maggie always cracked me up. "My name's Maggie. I'm... I'm from Ohio. D:" Given I'm from Ohio, that always made me giggle. Strangely, though, I never liked her. I always liked Claw. XD


----------



## Lucedo (Jul 19, 2007)

Here is a fan art of Maggie Reed I did a year ago:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/159239/


----------



## Quaidis (Jul 20, 2007)

The idea of Cats, bats, and eels put together as an anthro in a popular cartoon rocked my world.  But I was bugged out about how Talon's facial anatomy changed progressively over the series.  He starts out alot fluffier in the beginning.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Sep 14, 2007)

Quaidis said:
			
		

> The idea of Cats, bats, and eels put together as an anthro in a popular cartoon rocked my world.  But I was bugged out about how Talon's facial anatomy changed progressively over the series.  He starts out alot fluffier in the beginning.



They also lost their tails after their first appearance, if I remember correctly. I think one of the show creators justified it as their DNA being unstable, so they were still settling into their forms.
I liked Claw, too! Always wondered what the poor guy's backstory was.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 15, 2007)

I remember being bummed about Brooklyn not being able to get with her. I felt bad for him throughout the whole series, he's easily the hottest male gargoyle and yet he has the worst luck with females unless it's with Demona in an alternate reality.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Sep 15, 2007)

How about poor little Lex? He never had any kind of significant other.


----------

